# I train hockey.



## FlyingBird

'*İ train hockey*' cümlesini nasıl çevirirdiniz?

Türkçe'de 'to train' nasıl söylerdiniz? sözlüğe bile baktım ama tam kelime bulamadım.

What is the most natural way to say that in turkish?


----------



## FlyingBird

Cevap verecek kimse var mı?


----------



## ancalimon

If you are "learning" hockey:
Hokey öğreniyorum.

If you are "practicing" hokey:
Hokey çalışıyorum.

If you are improving your hokey skills:
Hokey antrenmanı yapıyorum.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> If you are "learning" hockey:
> Hokey öğreniyorum.
> 
> If you are "practicing" hokey:
> Hokey çalışıyorum.
> 
> If you are improving your hokey skills:
> Hokey antrenmanı yapıyorum.


So which one should i say if i wan't to ask someone 'what sport are you doing/training'?

When i ask like that than i don't mean only for improving skills, but i want to know what sport for you paying to train, it mean that you are member of some club in that sport.


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> So which one should i say if i wan't to ask someone 'what sport are you doing/training'?
> 
> When i ask like that than i don't mean only for improving skills, but i want to know what sport for you paying to train, it mean that you are member of some club in that sport.



If you are a professional: Hokey oynuyorum. (I play hockey). | Hokeyciyim.

But training means "to practice", "to learn" in English as far as I know.


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam, sormam gereken daha bir sorum var. Aşağıdaki cümlede 'to train' nasıl söylerdiniz?

'İ have *to train* to get muscles' nasıl söyleyebiliriz?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> Tamam, sormam gereken daha bir sorum var. Aşağıdaki cümlede 'to train' nasıl söylerdiniz?
> 
> 'İ have *to train* to get muscles' nasıl söyleyebiliriz?



Kaslarım olması için *çalışmam* gerekli.


----------

